
Let's Code JavaScript 500th episode, free weekend - EdSharkey
http://www.letscodejavascript.com/v3/account/start_here
======
EdSharkey
James Shore's video learning series about TDD'ing with JavaScript hit the
500th episode and he's giving away free access for the weekend to celebrate.

